# Iran's new "Arash" 20mm shoulder-fired anti-material rifle



## CougarKing (5 Apr 2013)

A repost:

Firearm Blog link



> (...)
> *Iran has developed a new 20mm anti-material rifle called the Arash.*  The rifle is fired standing up with the gun resting on the operators shoulder, much like a RPG, and on the forward bipod. The butt stock is position about midway along the length of the gun with the pistol grip and trigger just forward of it.


----------



## Robert0288 (5 Apr 2013)

Not sure if it's legit.  Or Iran's production studio working over time since they built their 'stealth fighter'.  The video didn't inspire any confidence.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (5 Apr 2013)

I'm sure that bipod would help take up the recoil :

Useless propaganda film.


----------

